# Tienda online y dropshipping.



## Garbatella (21 Jul 2014)

Saludos.

Trabajo en una oficina en la que se sale a las 17h, y después de unos años de darle vueltas y estudiarlo, creo que me voy a lanzar a montar una tienda online. 

Vendería un elemento (y sus accesorios) que es bastante de nicho, relativamente premium, y que sin embargo no tiene tiendas online especializadas (todavía). He montado ya varias webs para otros temas mediante Wordpress o plantillas html, así que yo mismo me pondré con Prestashop.

Pero me surgen varias cuestiones que me gustaría consultar, más que para ver cómo abordarlas, el orden.


1º - Los proveedores de los productos que pretendo vender son todos Europeos (España, Francia, Italia). Cómo orientaríais las negociaciones de cara a obtener precios teniendo en cuenta que a) serán pedidos minoristas al tratarse de un modelo dropshipping b)obviamente no diré que es dropshipping pero imagino que al preguntarme por cantidades se lo imaginarán... No sé, ¿alguna estrategia? ¿Cómo tratasteis este tema aquellos que hacéis dropshipping? Es que claro, si me piden stocks mínimos, a tomar por culo la bicicleta...


2º - Pongamos que consigo cerrar un acuerdo con un par de proveedores y podría empezar a operar. Monto la web y tengo lo básico listo. ¿Operariais de legal desde el principio (SL+autonomo)? ¿O bien montaríais la SL y la primera cuota de autónomos la pagaríais cuando entrase el primer pedido? ¿Cómo manejaríais estos tiempos? Al yo tener nómina por mi trabajo, se pondrá como autónomo mi hermana (socia), aprovechando que no trabaja y tiene menos de 30 años, obteniendo así además los descuentos en las cuotas durante el primer año.

El producto principal tiene un precio en torno a los 400e y sus accesorios son más económicos, igualmente no podría permitirme adquirir stock ya que no tengo almacén, ni financiación.

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Fuego azul (21 Jul 2014)

Muchas suerte, shur, empezar de cero un negocio on line, es jarto complicado, preparate a no vender los primeros meses y meter mucho dinero, lo vas a necesitar


----------



## Garbatella (21 Jul 2014)

Por supuesto, gracias. 

Creo que tengo lo que más se necesita: tiempo, ganas, y habilidades para hacer ciertas cosas por mi mismo. Muy probablemente me equivoque en muchas cosas, pero oye, habré gastado el tiempo en algo que me motiva. Además el producto que vendería es algo que me apasiona, un mundillo que me interesa mucho.

El tema es que quiero evaluarlo. No me lanzo a ello de cabeza. De hecho hay muchos stops que si no consigo salvar, nada... El tema de los proveedores por ejemplo...


----------



## Procyon (21 Jul 2014)

No hay tiempos, simplemente hazlo y ya está.

Respecto a negociar, no puedes negociar demasiado sin ser una empresa, sin tener trayectoria y sobretodo sin decir quiero comprar por xxx.xxx€ al año. Te enviarán una tarifa de precios y es lo que hay. Al menos creo que ningún proveedor en su sano juicio daría nada más allá de una tarifa standard ni condiciones especiales de entrada.

Respecto a lo que comenta Fuego Azul, hace un tiempo leí que algo así como el 70% de las tiendas online nunca venderán nada, y del 30% que sí venden el 60% apenas pasan de 1 pedido al mes. Pero no recuerdo la fuente, si alguien la conoce o tiene otras estadísticas que las postee please.


----------



## OyF (21 Jul 2014)

Lo primero es un estudio de mercado a fondo.

Lo que quieres ofrecer, es necesario...?
Realmente hay compradores para éso ?
Donde cuesta 400 €...?
Quien lo vende a ese precio ?
Su proveedor mayorista ?
Su (actual y futura), competencia ?
Cuá preveé será su márgen neto anual de beneficios ?
Como promocionará ud un producto asi ? (no parece masivo, ni popular).


----------



## locojaen (21 Jul 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> 1º - Los proveedores de los productos que pretendo vender son todos Europeos (España, Francia, Italia). Cómo orientaríais las negociaciones de cara a obtener precios teniendo en cuenta que a) serán pedidos minoristas al tratarse de un modelo dropshipping b)*obviamente no diré que es dropshipping pero imagino que al preguntarme por cantidades se lo imaginarán*... No sé, ¿alguna estrategia? ¿Cómo tratasteis este tema aquellos que hacéis dropshipping? Es que claro, si me piden stocks mínimos, a tomar por culo la bicicleta...
> 
> 
> 2º - Pongamos que consigo cerrar un acuerdo con un par de proveedores y podría empezar a operar. Monto la web y tengo lo básico listo. ¿Operariais de legal desde el principio (SL+autonomo)? *¿O bien montaríais la SL y la primera cuota de autónomos la pagaríais cuando entrase el primer pedido?* ¿Cómo manejaríais estos tiempos? Al yo tener nómina por mi trabajo, se pondrá como autónomo mi hermana (socia), aprovechando que no trabaja y tiene menos de 30 años, obteniendo así además los descuentos en las cuotas durante el primer año.




Antes de pensar en montar nada, yo trataria de informarme de los aspectos más básicos.

¿como NO vas a decirle a tu mayorista que quieres trabajar dropshipping? 
Eso no lo decides tú, lo deciden ellos, si lo ofrecen o no. Y en todo caso aceptas si te interesa o no.
Para un negocio rentable, mejor que NO lo ofrezcan, porque si es un mayorista que trabaja habitualmente dropshipping, tendrá como tu varios cientos de clientes iguales (tu competencia), el margen de beneficio lo deciden ellos, los plazos de entrega, la logistica, el embalaje... tu sólo te comes los marrones (porque la garantía es cosa tuya) a cambio de unas migajas.

dices que es un producto de nicho, por lo que es probable que no ofrezcan dropshipping y tengas que comprar lotes de producto, lo cual es mejor para que TU manejes las condiciones de tu negocio.



Respecto a lo segundo, para montar SL tiene que haber un autonomo SI o SI.

Para empezar como dices, da de alta un autonomo, regimen de ventas a distancia. En Hacienda lo mismo, con IVA en recargo de equivalencia y a vender.

A dia de hoy, en el ecommerce se cumple el principio de pareto pero a lo bestia.
Hace años paso el tren de "sacarme unas perrillas al mes"

Dices que trabajas hasta las 17h... no se como esperas manejar un negocio online. Si tienes en mente el mito de "le dedico un ratejo por las noches y la tienda funciona sola" vas apañao.
Tienda online = tienda física, en costes, tiempo de dedicación, dificultades y probabilidad de exito...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Jul 2014)

pregunta expertos venta online

de qué pondríais una tienda si la montaseis ahora?

productos exclusivos o productos manofacturados a tutiplén, tipo ropa, electrónica china etc.?


----------



## Procyon (21 Jul 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Tienda online = tienda física, en costes, tiempo de dedicación, dificultades y probabilidad de exito...



En una tienda física aún tienes cierta ventaja, ya que teniendo un local donde pase gente y conociendo el producto a fondo para asesorar bien, normalmente llega. En online cuando no tienes medios, hay que saber SEO, SEM,y bueno, dominar toda la técnica general que rodea esto, aparte de dar buen servicio, conocer las leyes (que online son diferentes y algunas chungas).... Y por último competir en visibilidad con los grandes de la web, que por ejemplo en el caso de Amazon dedica aprox. 4 millones de euros al mes en Adwords sólo para Alemania.


----------



## Carbonilla (21 Jul 2014)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> pregunta expertos venta online
> 
> de qué pondríais una tienda si la montaseis ahora?
> 
> productos exclusivos o productos manofacturados a tutiplén, tipo ropa, electrónica china etc.?



Una tienda de productos que conozcas bien, dirigida a un público con el que te identifiques.
Con eso tienes el 80% del marketing resuelto.


----------



## I.kant III (21 Jul 2014)

Dropshipping, te vas a comer los mocos.

Proveedores buenos, no vas a encontrar o no tendrás margen. En China todos los que quieras pero explícale tú al cliente que le vendes desde China más caro que el chino que te vende a ti. Si no se lo dices cuando vean el paquete de China, HK o SP saltará la liebre y negativo al canto por listo y posible reclamación paypal por el tiempo de espera.


----------



## locojaen (21 Jul 2014)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Una tienda de productos que conozcas bien, dirigida a un público con el que te identifiques.
> Con eso tienes el 80% del marketing resuelto.




Exacto, algo en lo que conozcas el mercado, domines el producto, sepas de que pie cojea tu cliente... vamos lo mismo que debes plantearte para un tienda física con ciertas posibilidades.

Hoy en dia hay cientos de tiendas online casi de cada tipo de producto... que esperas ser "uno mas"? llegas tarde. Debes marcar una diferencia, una valor añadido y si dominas ese mercado, eso lo puedes tener.

Si nunca has tirado una caña, no montes una tienda online de accesorios de pesca, por mucha facilidad y dropshipper que puedas encontrar. Cerrarás a los 6 meses habiendo perdido X.000€ con suerte.
Ahora sustituye pesca por lo que quieras: moviles, tablets, cigarro electronico, pollas de plastico, perfumes, informatica, electronica en general, cartuchos de tinta, temas relacionados con los deportes, productos gourmet..... por enumerar los tipicos.

Un consejo: busca tu producto en google, si en la primera pagina encuentras resultados de Amazon, ebay, rakuten, pixmania.... o segundamano, milanucios... mejor sera que pongas tus manzanas en otra cesta.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 Jul 2014)

locojaen dijo:


> Un consejo: busca tu producto en google, si en la primera pagina encuentras resultados de Amazon, ebay, rakuten, pixmania.... o segundamano, milanucios... mejor sera que pongas tus manzanas en otra cesta.



gracias a los dioses, no


----------



## Garbatella (22 Jul 2014)

Joder... Hay alguno que parece que entra respondiendo sin leer si quiera el post inicial.

Repito:

No son provedores chinos. De hecho no son proveedores que me hayan propuesto hacer dropshipping y busquen con ello una forma de sacar los productos. Al revés de hecho.

Sí, conozco el mercado, es mi pasión, controlo bastante de ello (joder es que mira que lo he recalcado)... por otro lado, repito, es nicho, y NO no hay tiendas online de este producto. Y las pocas que hay físicas, meten unos márgenes bastante grandes. Yo mismo, ante la situación de comprar el producto, acabé haciéndolo por internet a través de amazon.co.uk. ya que el producto no se podía conseguir en España.

Os agradezco que hayáis respondido al tema de autónomos. Efectivamente, si hay compra-venta, entiendo que desde el primer día todo de legal. Igualmente como había leído en muchas ocasiones, que nada de darlo de alta hasta que no existiese tracción comercial, quería conocer experiencias.

En cuanto a la negociación con los proveedores, mucho me temo que no me quedará otra que armarme de valor, tratar de ser lo más convincente posible, y a por ello. Ya os contaré...


----------



## bit (22 Jul 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> Yo mismo, ante la situación de comprar el producto, acabé haciéndolo por internet a través de amazon.co.uk. ya que el producto no se podía conseguir en España.



Tu mismo te has respondido. Si lo tiene amazon ... ienso:. ¿O vas a ofrecer mejor precio y mejor servicio?


----------



## wililon (23 Jul 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> Por supuesto, gracias.
> 
> Creo que tengo lo que más se necesita: tiempo, ganas, y habilidades para hacer ciertas cosas por mi mismo. Muy probablemente me equivoque en muchas cosas, pero oye, habré gastado el tiempo en algo que me motiva. Además el producto que vendería es algo que me apasiona, un mundillo que me interesa mucho.
> 
> El tema es que quiero evaluarlo. No me lanzo a ello de cabeza. De hecho hay muchos stops que si no consigo salvar, nada... El tema de los proveedores por ejemplo...



Tiempo y ganas, yo con eso empecé hace 3 años. Además tienes experiencia que yo no tenía. 

Yo el día que lo lancé definitivamente, que ya tenía todo operativo y envié un correo a todos los contactos que tenía incluso aquel con el que coincidí en el cole, incluso ese día, pensaba que tenía todas las de fracasar, y si así hubiera sido, que no lo fue, sólo hubiera perdido tiempo (que en cualquier caso hubiera perdido jugando a la play o haciendo cosas similares) y ganado mucha experiencia. Me tardó un mes y medio la primera compra, por suerte empecé facturando por la empresa de un familiar y no me tenía que meter directamente hasta que alcancé volumen.

Ánimo.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (23 Jul 2014)

bit dijo:


> Tu mismo te has respondido. Si lo tiene amazon ... ienso:. ¿O vas a ofrecer mejor precio y mejor servicio?



En España es imposible cortarle los precios a los diversos Amazon que hay, al menos de forma legal. Menos todavía con el infierno fiscal en el que nos han metido. 

La única posibilidad que se me ocurre es vender un producto que solo se fabrique en ejpain :XX: y que no tenga competidores.


----------



## Bubble Boy (23 Jul 2014)

¿Es algún comestible?


----------



## Garbatella (24 Jul 2014)

No. No es comestible. De hecho entiendo que ese tipo de productos pueden tener jaleos con temas regulatorios, de control de calidad, etc...

Sigo meditándolo. La entrada a los dos principales proveedores quiero "armarla" bien, que me tomen en serio...


----------



## sada (29 Jul 2014)

no será de decoración chismes para bodas y pijadas varias? porque últimamente todo el mundo que conozco habla de montar cosas así..


----------



## Garbatella (31 Jul 2014)

El problema sigue siendo que los proveedores no se rían de mi cuando un "mindundi" les vaya a decir que quiere vender sus productos en formato "dropshipping". Por mucho halo de seriedad que les de, será complicado. 

¿Alguien que haya pasado por este proceso? Es complicado porque con todo el mundo con el que hablo, hacen dropshipping de productos chinos, cuyos proveedores están encantados de servir de cualquiera de als formas. En mi caso los proveedores son de aquí, tienen sus costes de producción, no son precisamente Lean Management/JIT, y pasarles la pelota del stock entiendo que les jode.


----------



## locojaen (31 Jul 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> El problema sigue siendo que los proveedores no se rían de mi cuando un "mindundi" les vaya a decir que quiere vender sus productos en formato "dropshipping". Por mucho halo de seriedad que les de, será complicado.
> 
> ¿Alguien que haya pasado por este proceso? Es complicado porque con todo el mundo con el que hablo, hacen dropshipping de productos chinos, cuyos proveedores están encantados de servir de cualquiera de als formas. En mi caso los proveedores son de aquí, tienen sus costes de producción, no son precisamente Lean Management/JIT, y pasarles la pelota del stock entiendo que les jode.



Pero si la cuestión es que, si tu proveedor no tiene implantado ya el sistema "dropshipping", NO lo va hacer. Por mucho que se lo plantees muy serio, bonito y maravilloso, él no va a invertir dinero en implantar una logística minorista, a su habitual cadena mayorista; por eso es un MAYORISTA. 
Y si se decide a hacerlo, NO te necesitará para nada, porque ya puestos, él mismo tendrá su ecommerce directo.

Vamos, que si tu producto no se ofrece ya en formato dropshipping, no lo podrás vender.


Lo que pretendes es: 

hola mire señor mayorista, vengo aquí porque estoy muy interesado en montar 
un ecommerce para distrbuir sus porductos por internet.

- Bien, le escucho,

Sí, mire la idea es que la distribución sea en dropshipping.

- ¿como, ezo que eh?

Muy fácil, yo cuelgo sus productos en mi tienda de internet, los pongo a la venta y vendo como minorista, cuando un cliente me hace un pedido, automaticamente yo se lo replico a usted, le indico transifero los datos del cliente, del pedido y usted se encarga de todo: preparar el pedido, contratar la empresa de transportes y enviarselo al cliente. Asi yo le pongo un precio, pongamos el PVP, y a usted le pago según la tarifa con descuento que me aplique; usted se encarga de todo y yo me quedo con el margen de ese descuento.

- Estupendo, vamos, que yo que vendo de palet en palet, tengo que contratar ahora un mozo para que haga cajitas de unidades, prepare paquetitos sueltos y llame yo a una mensajería para enviarlos directamente al consumidor final... ¿no es así?

Correcto, así es.

- Y para que carajos le necesito? para poner una tienda en internet que recoja y cobre a los clientes y me pase los datos a mi?


Pues eso es el dropshipping. Si el mayorista no hace habitualmente dropshipping, NO le saldra rentable invertir en hacerlo. Y si lo hiciese es para saltarle directamente.


----------



## Procyon (31 Jul 2014)

Garbatella dijo:


> El problema sigue siendo que los proveedores no se rían de mi cuando un "mindundi" les vaya a decir que quiere vender sus productos en formato "dropshipping". Por mucho halo de seriedad que les de, será complicado.
> 
> ¿Alguien que haya pasado por este proceso? Es complicado porque con todo el mundo con el que hablo, hacen dropshipping de productos chinos, cuyos proveedores están encantados de servir de cualquiera de als formas. En mi caso los proveedores son de aquí, tienen sus costes de producción, no son precisamente Lean Management/JIT, y pasarles la pelota del stock entiendo que les jode.



Un proveedor europeo creo que no está para tonterías, quieren cargar palets y listo. ¿Qué cara crees que te van a poner cuando les digas que han de enviar de uno en uno a diferentes clientes y aceptar posibles devoluciones?
Un cliente compra, no lo encuentran o la dirección está mal, o simplemente lo devuelve. La empresa de transporte/mensajería carga como el doble o triple a veces por hacer una inversa. El proveedor recibe envíos indiviuales que les joden tener que tratarlos individualmente, y además te cargan todos los gastos que le genera de personal/tranporte.

Y hay muchos más cabos sueltos, pero mi opinión es que tu modelo de negocio está kaputt antes de empezar. Estas cosas sólo puedes hacerlas con los chinos. Pixmanía lo intentó en Europa, y los números sólo le salen a ellos, y no del todo.

Yo creo que o inviertes dinero comprando material y encargándote tú de todo, o lo tienes claro. Para ganar dinero hay que poner dinero.


----------



## Garbatella (31 Jul 2014)

Pues sí, efectivamente, buen resumen. 

Y la única forma que tengo de convencer al proveedor, es decirle que voy a darle acceso a todo un long tail de clientes finales, pequeños, a los que no llegaría si no se pone a vender B2C. Cosa que parece que no hace y no quiere hacer de momento...

Pero sí, no os niego que lo que planteo es tirarme el rollo bastante. Anoche de cena, con un grupo de amigos, saltó uno que decía tener un par de tiendas online: decía que la dropshipping cubría gastos y era de un producto el cual el proveedor fomentaba un programa de "canal indirecto". El otro era un producto del que tenía stock, y le daba un par de sueldos decentes. 

Pero joder, es que el stock me parece un riesgo tremendo... ¿Alguna experiencia? Mi producto tiene un PVP entre 250-600e dependiendo del modelo. Los accesorios/periféricos del orden de 40-120e. Y pese a que la vida de producto es larga, sin constantes actualizaciones de modelos, me sigue pareciendo muy arriesgado liarme a comprar... No por almacenaje (que puedo disponer hasta de 100m^2 a pie de calle para ello) sino por la mera inversión inicial.


----------



## Desesperanzado (22 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## LOLEANTE (22 Dic 2016)

Carbonilla dijo:


> Una tienda de productos que conozcas bien, dirigida a un público con el que te identifiques.
> Con eso tienes el 80% del marketing resuelto.



Eso supongo que si tienes un trato directo, no?


----------



## Leyla (23 Dic 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> *¿Por qué resultó tan fácil? ¿Queréis saberlo?* Porque estos fabricantes ya habían trabajado con la otra tienda online. Estaban totalmente satisfechos con el sistema así que si alguien les proponía otra vez lo mismo no hacían falta ni explicaciones.
> 
> El acuerdo fue muy interesante. Ellos vendían su marca propia y otra importada con mucha demanda.
> 
> ...





Muy buena explicación! Estos son los mensajes que realmente aportan valor al foro!

Pero veo un "pero", todo esto te funcionará hasta que el proveedor vea que puede contratar a alguien para que le haga una tienda online potente y acabe vendiendo él directamente sus productos en su propia web no?


----------



## Desesperanzado (24 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## manubar (26 Dic 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> *COMO CONSEGUÍ MIS PRIMEROS PROVEEDORES*
> 
> Como os dije. En principio empecé a buscar de la forma "Tradicional". Google España y buscar _"proveedor dropshipping que venda no se qué..."_ _"distribuidores para tiendas online..."_
> 
> ...



Por alguna razón (supongo que por pocos mensajes publicados o simplemente porque no tengo ni idea) no puedo dar thanks, pero te las mereces... Para eso leo este foro, para aprender cosas así.

Thx...


----------



## Leyla (27 Dic 2016)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Para que lo entiendas. El fabricante YA DISTRIBUYE con su propia web online y con un tráfico brutal.
> 
> Y aun así la gente puede comprar el mismo producto en otra tienda.
> 
> ...



No me queda más que decir que: enhorabuena por conseguir algo así!


----------



## Desesperanzado (27 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (28 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (28 Dic 2016)

Tienes que pelearte con tu proveedor para automatizar eso sino estás jodido tronco.

No se qué producto tienes, pero en diciembre se vende casi sin querer. Recuerdo hace un par de años que hice una web para vender una mierda de productos que tenía en el trastero de una aventura "empresarial" del verano de 2012 (mercadillos medievales ... Qué verano más Punky!!). La hice en woocommerce con una fotos nada curradas y me olvidé de ella. Resultó que en diciembre tuve 2 ventas que no me había enterado hasta que me llamaron. Tras pedirles perdón les mandé una docena de artículos a cada uno. Otra cosa es vender mucho en Navidad ya que la publicidad está carisima y "hay que echarle billetes" como diría el otro.

Fíjate en los textos de otras webs y fusila todo (textos legales, políticas de devolución etc...). Para todas las plataformas hay plantillas a 60€ que con unas cuantas horas de personalización y sin meter código dan el pego y parecen superprofesionales.

Más adelante con dinero puedes contratar a alguien para que te haga algo superfino.

Con qué plazos trabajas? Ahora las compras suelen ser muy urgentes y si el plazo de entrega es largo eso puede ser una razón para que se echen atrás muchos.


----------



## Desesperanzado (28 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (29 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (29 Dic 2016)

Bueno, pues prueba a buscar otro proveedor que te de confianza. Lo que no puede ser es que tu trabajo se vaya al garete por culpa de tu proveedor.

Y ahora que no gastas dinero en publicidad ni tan mal, pero cuando quieras vender en condiciones vas a tener que pagar para conseguir tráfico de calidad ya sea a Google a Facebook a Instagram o a quien sea.... Y cuando el coste de adquisición de la venta sea 5€ (por decir algo) además de tu trabajo estarás perdiendo pasta a cañón por culpa de tu proveedor.


----------



## Desesperanzado (29 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (29 Dic 2016)

Es un movidón...

Viéndolo desde fuera me parece que o cambias de proveedor o autimatizas el proceso porque si subes las ventas te vas a volver loco. Aún así si los productos que lo petan se los compran a él, pinta mal. 

Y lo que he comentado antes cuando pagues por tráfico si te joden las ventas por el stock el coste de adquisición se te ve a multiplicar y la rentabilidad se va a esfumar. Ten en cuenta que ese coste lo vas a tener que soportar con el margen que te quede de otras ventas con lo que si con el DS además trabajas con márgenes ajustados tienes que valorar si te sale a cuenta.


----------



## Desesperanzado (29 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (29 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Leyla (30 Dic 2016)

Yo pensaba que ya estabas con el negocio funcionando y vendiendo placidamente.

Entonces quizás el proveedor es un simple vendedor y no un mayorista... deberías encontrar el mayorísta de verdad...que a este no creo que le falten unidades. Posiblemente este proveedor tuyo tenga capacidad de comprar X unidades y tener un stock limitado pero nada más. No podría ser el caso?

Tema devoluciones si tuvieras una cuenta de empresa seguramente no te cobraran por hacer transferencias de vuelta... pero siendo novato y no teniendo beneficios altos o tienes transferencias gratis o chungo.

Me interesa este post porque durante un tiempo estuve mirando de hacer una web de dropshipping de material de deporte (en concreto Padel), pero vi que había mucho timo (webs que te ofrecen proveedores de dropshipping pagandoles una cuota mensual a la web (no al proveedor)) pero que los que te ofrecen no valen la pena y pierdes el tiempo.. así que creo que solo es una buena opción si tu has trabajado ya con un proveedor en anteriores trabajos y al conocerte te hacen el favor...

Sino es mejor tener un stock pequeño de productos baratos... (cambiar de negocio vamos).

Saludos!


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## sabueXo (30 Dic 2016)

¿Por qué no pones la tienda como cerrada hasta que la tengas completa?. También deberías de tener una opción para evitar que Google indexe tu web hasta que tu quieras.

Por otro lado, en parte, tampoco veo problema el vender mientras la vas montando, si vendes, te centras en enviar los productos y ganas dinero que es en lo que consiste el tema y si no vendes, aprovechas ese tiempo libre para meter nuevos productos.

En cuanto a preferir no vender, sencillo, si quieres tener la tienda abierta por algún motivo pero no vender, pon que no tienes stock y listo. Yo iría invirtiendo lo ganado comprando un poco de stock para que no te pase esto.

Por último, si es tu madre quien puede llegar a coger el teléfono, no da buena imagen, creo que es mejor que quites el teléfono y pongas solo contacto por email o si no, un teléfono móvil (aunque da peor imagen que uno fijo). Viendo como va el tema, dejaría solo contacto por email.


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Dic 2016)

Como te ha dicho puedes poner la web en construcción, en WordPress es un plugin y ya está. O dejarla sólo como catálogo sin que se pueda comprar. 

Lo del teléfono de casa es una mala idea, primero porque si les coge tu vieja van a flipar y segundo porque no te haces a la idea de los horarios raros que tiene la gente para molestar. Pon el móvil mejor, si quieres con el dibujo del whatsapp (muchas webs lo usan ya).

Un número fijo yo creo que da mejor imagen, creo que hay empresas de telefonía que te dan un número fijo y te desvían al móvil o algo así, sino siempre puedes contratar una segunda línea en casa y desviar las llamadas a tu móvil (con Euskaltel es una opción que va incluida en la tarifa, supongo que todas lo ofrecerán).


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## sabueXo (30 Dic 2016)

Dropshipping sin hablarlo con el proveedor, no se yo...

Van a llegar los pedidos con la info de la empresa real que los manda y puede que finalmente te acaben saltando al enterarse.

Un dropshipping es mejor hablado y que el remitente real no ponga sus datos.


----------



## casapapiMIX (30 Dic 2016)

El tema es que si el que lo envía no sabe nada de ti, tú tampoco tienes idea de qué es lo que él envía a tu cliente. Y este que no tiene porque ser tonto verá que el producto viene de la tienda alemana www.zapatillengerman.de y si entra a ver sus zapas y ve que las puede comprar 30 pavos más baratas:

1/ Se queda con cara de gilipollas y no te vuelve a comprar.
2/ Te las devuelve y las compra él directamente.


----------



## Desesperanzado (30 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (31 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (31 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## sabueXo (31 Dic 2016)

Si el Aleman es serio (y parece que ya lo has mirado), no vas a tener problema por ello, lo va a mandar, no te preocupes.

El tema es que en un dropshipping no deben de aparecer los datos de la empresa real para evitar que el cliente final se mosquee porque no sabe de que va la cosa o te salte.

Luego ten en cuenta que eres tu el que debe dar una garantía al producto ya que el cliente te ha comprado a ti y no Alemania y según una charla de DHL en la que estuve, comentaban que la ropa tenía una tasa de devoluciones del 30% (el cliente se la prueba al llegar y luego no lo quiere).

Ya que es una compra online, hay 15 días de desistimiento donde el cliente puede devolverlas (corre él con los gastos de devolución y no se le devuelven los gastos de envío) y al final te las comes de vuelta (te lo devuelve a ti, no a Alemania) y tienes que devolverle el dinero. Piensa en ese problema si no lo tenías mirado para evitar perder dinero. ¿Puedes devolver tu el producto a Alemania sin perder dinero?

Yo si haría dropshipping, pero con proveedores españoles y hablado el tema previamente. No se si por 9€ de beneficio en una compra de 200€ sale a cuenta el tema por los disgustos que te puede traer un cliente tocapelotas.


----------



## casapapiMIX (31 Dic 2016)

Lo de los 14 días también se cumple en Alemania? Supongo que lo habrás mirado, pero asegúrate por si acaso.

En calzado será bastante habitual el cambio de talla, de ahí que muchas zapaterías on-line ofrezcan cambios de talla y devoluciones gratis. ¿Cómo los tienes?

Ahora una duda sobre la protección de datos, en las condiciones ¿tienes que poner algo de que vas a facilitar los datos a un tercero?


----------



## Desesperanzado (31 Dic 2016)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (31 Dic 2016)

Por si te sirve de ayuda, a nosotros cuando han contactado con nosotros dropshippers la operativa que planteaban era ellos mandar un mensajero a recoger el paquete a nuestro almacén y de ahí directo al cliente final.

Edito para comentar que con cualquier transportista lo puedes hacer. Quizá sea mejor solución ya que controlas tu el envío y si hay problema en la entrega tu te puedes pelear con la mensajería, sino tienes que confiar en que el proveedor se implique para que le llegue el paquete a tu cliente lo antes posible.


----------



## Desesperanzado (1 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Leyla (1 Ene 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> No caigas en el error de comprar una tienda dropshipping "hecha" con cuota mensual. Es muy díficil que eso funcione.
> 
> Por no decir que google penaliza el contenido duplicado. Si hay tiendas iguales, los productos no indexarán bien en buscadores.
> 
> ...



Cuando te hablé de webs de pago de dropshipping no es que me den una web hecha no...

La web me la haría yo misma o pagaría a alguien 2000 euros para que me la haga.

Lo que digo de pagar X cada mes es a una empresa que por hacerte "socio" tienes accesos a bbdd de proveedores de todo el mundo y de todos los sectores que aceptan hacer dropshipping. El problema viene cuando me puse a buscar opiniones de estas webs que ofrecen listados de proveedores por ejemplo de material de deporte, porque decían que luego estos listados estaban desactualizados, las empresas no hacían un dropshipping real... es decir.. que acababas pagando una cuota para que te facilitasen proveedores que no te servían de nada...

Porque para mi lo difícil de este negocio, es encontrar un buen proveedor y por eso al final lo he dejado de lado...


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (4 Ene 2017)

Pues si estás incumpliendo el plazo lo mejor, bajo mi punto de vista, es comunicarle a tu cliente del retraso. Inventate algo o dile que justo se agotó un par de minutos antes de que finalizará la compra y tu sistema de gestión del stock no tuvo tiempo de actualizarse. Que estas esperando recibir nuevas zapatillas y que no crees que tarde mucho.

Así ganas tiempo para que los germanos te digan algo. Estarán esperando a recibir más, si no te han dicho nada será eso


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Carlinhos (9 Ene 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> No, aun no he incumplido el plazo. Ya que tengo puesto que ese producto en especial puede tardar hasta 7 días hábiles.
> 
> 
> Yo creo que probablemente los del almacén saben que van a tener próximamente esa talla y color y estarán dando unos días de margen hasta que la tengan.
> ...



Te he dejado un mensaje privado. Saludos.


----------



## Desesperanzado (9 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Carlinhos (9 Ene 2017)

Luego explico en detalle lo que había propuesto.

Un saludo.


----------



## Desesperanzado (10 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (14 Ene 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## CobraSensei (2 Feb 2017)

montala en UK ahora que aun estas a tiempo...

Aqui tu negocio no vivira mas de 1 año...


----------



## locojaen (2 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Os cuento como va la cosa.
> 
> Desde que abriera el negocio, mi tienda está recibiendo unas 1800 visitas (de visitantes distintos) al mes.
> 
> ...



¿y con esos números no ves que rentable no es?

¿sabes la inversión que necesitas para conseguir 1800 visitas diarias de forma sostenida?

y eso hablamos para sacar limpios unSMI si llega....


----------



## Gorgias (2 Feb 2017)

The Real McMartin dijo:


> montala en UK ahora que aun estas a tiempo...
> 
> Aqui tu negocio no vivira mas de 1 año...



Ya es tarde para abrir un negocio en UK, si lo que se quiere es acceso al mercado único sin complicaciones. Irlanda es la respuesta ahora.


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## locojaen (2 Feb 2017)

SEO de 150€ al mes es el que puedas hacer tu.

No he hablado solo de inversión económica, también temporal, ¿cuanto vale tu hora?
A parte de castillos en el aire, ¿has hecho algún número razonado?

Con tus datos, 50€ de margen cada 1800 visitas, nos da 0.02€ x visita.
¿Cuánto cuesta un click de AdWords en tu sector? 

Solo para pagar la cuota de autónomos necesitas 30 pedidos.
Para ese SEO de 150€, 15 pedidos más.
Sigue tú mismo con la lista...
Por muy dropshipping que hagas, cuantos pedidos serás capaz de gestionar al día por ti mismo? y con ese margen, será suficiente dinero para que merezca la pena?


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## sabueXo (3 Feb 2017)

Si no eres autónomo, ¿cómo haces si te piden una factura?, ¿se pueden hacer?

¿Y si alguien te hace una devolución?, eso puede echar por tierra tu ganancia mensual, ya que siempre habrá alguien que acabe devolviendo un producto.


----------



## locojaen (3 Feb 2017)

elogio tu entusiasmo e ilusión; en tus palabras se demuestra esa inocencia de la inexperiencia.

La realidad en cambio es más puta:
Desde el minuto 0 que publicas una tienda online ESTAS OBLIGADO a ser autónomo. El rumor del SMI proviene de interpretaciones judiciales. Esto significa que de partida la SS te empapela, tu pagas la multa y lo que haga falta, te vas a un juzgado, denuncias, pagas abogado y demás mandanga y cuando llegues al final, es posible que el juez determine el tema que si no llegas al SMI no hacia falta. Pero eso sí, los años y la pasta que has adelantado... no se si te compensarán.

El tema factura que ha comentado el compañero. No esperarás tener 100 pedidos mensuales sin que nadie te pida factura... te hagan devoluciones... te reclamen, te amenacen con denunciarte...

después tenemos la LSSI, que te obliga a identificarte como titular del negocio: nombre apellidos, dirección, contacto y DNI.

podemos hablar de la ley de protección de datos... y recuerda que debes avisar de forma FEHACIENTE a tus clientes que los datos que te aportan son cedidos a un tercero y con que fines lo haces.

Podemos comentar también, que la afirmación "un ecommerce da ingresos pasivos" es tan cierto como decir que los gobiernos cuidan de los pueblos. Un ecommerce JAMÁS da ingresos pasivos, por muy dropshipping que hagas, para manejar 100 pedidos al mes, tú dedicarás más de 8h al dia, por tanto no hay pasividad ninguna.

erras en el escalado del negocio, cuando empieces a mover pedidos, te saldrán los enanos de debajo de las piedras, competencia que antes no había, tus propios proveedores que te saltan...
lo que lleva a que tu estructura y estrategia de gestión para 30 pedidos sea completamente diferente que para manejar 200 pedidos.

El cliente ONLINE es sumamente INFIEL, grábatelo a fuego. Tiene a su alcance recorrer 30 competidores en un par de minutos. La mayoría te abandonará y ejecutará la compra allí donde sea más barato, incluso aunque la diferencia sean un par de € y tú no tienes margen para luchar.

Haz números, pero de verdad, evalúa distintos escenarios. Los negocios están para ganar dinero, no para perder el tiempo. Eso último es lo único valioso que tienes. No he visto ecommerce que funcionen a medio plazo con margenes menores al 20%, obviando que el estado se lleva por el trabajo que tu haces un margen fijo del 21%. ¿trabajas tú por menos de lo que regalas al estado? en otros tiempos se llamaba exclavitud, en 2017, emprendedores.


----------



## sabueXo (3 Feb 2017)

Pues ya que estás haciendo publicidad podrías aportar algo de tu experiencia al hilo, que es de lo que va la cosa, creo...


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## sabueXo (3 Feb 2017)

Supongo que para poder emitir facturas, deberás de estar dado de alta en alguna parte, ¿no?

Luego esas facturas hay que presentar para IVA, etc.

Lo comento porque al según pusiste (si no estoy equivocado), no estás dado de alta como autónomo, y no se como pueden hacerse facturas en este caso.

El tema de devolución, ¿deberían de devolver ellos el producto a tu distribuidor o a ti directamente?. No es lo mismo devolver dentro de España que a Alemania por ejemplo. Si te los devuelven a ti, al final, te lo comes. Al ser tu el vendedor, supongo que tendrás que devolvértelo a ti (a mi no me haría gracia comprar a una tienda en España y que me dijese que para devolver, mande a Alemania).

Lo comento desde el desconocimiento todo esto.


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## locojaen (3 Feb 2017)

Emites facturas... y quien es el titular emisor? tú con tu DNI? Así a las bravas, sin darte de alta en AEAT. (facturas falsas entiendo, lo cual es delito)

¿Y con el IVA de las ventas que haces?


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## avioneti (3 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> La devolución la tiene que pagar el cliente.
> 
> Se le puede enviar el mensajero a su casa y de ahí que lo lleven de vuelta a mi distribuidor original.
> 
> ...



Así es como se hacen todos los prototipos de negocio. Se anuncia algo, se ve si hay mercado y luego se fabrica. No es plan de fabrica 1000-10.000 unidades y comértelas con patatas.

Respecto a lo de emitir facturas sin estar de alta, etc. Cuando te venga una multa que puede ser ahora o en 5 años, luego no vengas llorando.


----------



## locojaen (3 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> No pienso pagar nada. Si quieren detenerme o cerrarme la web, que lo hagan.
> 
> A menos que estés metiendo una sustancial suma de dinero cada mes, no veo razón para darme de alta.
> 
> ...



A ver alma de cántaro, la interpretación de "no habitualidad" no la decides tú, la decide un juez en último término, en primer término lo hará la SS que tiene la sartén por el mango.

Una cosa es el tema seguridad social, puede pasar... pero lo de quedarte el IVA y no declarar en hacienda tus actividades, estamos hablando de palabras mayores. En primer lugar, porque el primero que va a declarar movimientos contigo, es tu propio proveedor y que, conociendo el proceder Alemán, no dudes que lo harán diligentemente. Entre otras cosas, porque como empresa ellos harán lo que deben y el problema será tuyo.

Facturas falsas, fraude en el IVA... no se amigo, pero los negocios no empiezan así y lo que haces no es ningún juego. Tú no eres Bárcenas, a ti te cogen rápido con un mero cruce de datos, el importe aquí es lo de menos. Estas jugando con cosas serias.

Es más, para hacer esa carajotada, te juegas lo mismo, haciendolo con zapatillas o con otros productos mucho más lucrativos. Y puesto a jugar a la ruleta, que al menos puedas obtener juerga un tiempo.

Lo de trabajar en B, no creo que lo entiendas muy bien... quieres trabajar en B pero emites "automaticamente" facturas, eres responsable de garantías y devoluciones... te deseo infinita suerte.


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Alexcandas (3 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Venga. Pues declaremos a Hacienda. Hagámoslo todo "legalmente".
> 
> Ponte que este mes gano 50 euros y ellos se llevan 260.
> 
> ...



A ver tio que lo de la seguridad social vale que no lo declares todo pues no deberia ser asi que ademas no des de comer al lobo hambriento y vayas fejabdonlas ovejas libres pues de muy listos no es ya ceras cuando te peguen. Un bocado como se te can a quitar las ganas fe hacer el chorra


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (3 Feb 2017)

locojaen dijo:


> A ver alma de cántaro, la interpretación de "no habitualidad" no la decides tú, la decide un juez en último término, en primer término lo hará la SS que tiene la sartén por el mango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que debería de dejar de meter miedo. Si esta persona está operando como particular, la tienda alemana ya le está facturando con IVA y él está revendiendo un artículo de segunda mano. No hay fraude de iva y mucho menos factura falsa.

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (3 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> *A ver tio que lo de la seguridad social vale que no lo declares todo pues no deberia ser asi que ademas no des de comer al lobo hambriento y vayas fejabdonlas ovejas libres pues de muy listos no es ya ceras cuando te peguen. Un bocado como se te can a quitar las ganas fe hacer el chorra*
> 
> Perfecto.
> 
> ...



Desde mi punto de vista, lo razonable es lo que ya expresé en mi anterior comentario. Legalmente hablando eres un particular que vende artículos de segunda mano. La empresa que te las vende ya te factura el IVA, que se desgravará en Alemania en su caso y puedes emitir facturas por el importe total sin desglosar el IVA. Todas las otras historias de devoluciones y garantías, o el hecho de llamar "tienda" a la página web, no son más que cuestiones de marketing. 
Tu caso es similar al de mucha gente que se dedica a comprar coches, tunearlos y venderlos por un mayor precio. Si quieren ir "por lo legal" en el IRPF declaran el incremento de patrimonio resultante del restar al precio de venta el de compra y punto.

Tanto que hablamos de que esto es un "infierno fiscal" y de que "hacienda nos oprime" y los que primero nos oprimimos somos nosotros mismos y después entre nosotros, vista la calaña de los comentarios que aquí se han visto con la sola intención de meter miedo a alguien que tiene un poco de iniciativa.


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Alexcandas (3 Feb 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Yo creo que debería de dejar de meter miedo. Si esta persona está operando como particular, la tienda alemana ya le está facturando con IVA y él está revendiendo un artículo de segunda mano. No hay fraude de iva y mucho menos factura falsa.
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Desde cuandonlos buenes usados no llevan iva? Coño el que invento el rebu debia estar muy aburrido


----------



## Gorgias (4 Feb 2017)

gestasturias dijo:


> Desde cuandonlos buenes usados no llevan iva? Coño el que invento el rebu debia estar muy aburrido



Que yo sepa, las ventas entre particulares no están sujetas a IVA, pudiendo ser objeto de otros impuestos, como transmisiones patrimoniales, si hay alguna excepción a esta regla, agradecería me lo aclarase.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 01:25 ----------




Desesperanzado dijo:


> A ver que pensáis de esto. Tras investigar en google de Alemania encontré un segundo distribuidor alemán del que los clientes hablaban bien.
> 
> Tiene el resto de zapatos que me faltan para completar el catálogo. Así que no lo dudé y contacté con él por mail. Por suerte habla inglés, así que era perfecto.
> 
> ...



No querrán hacerse cargo de un envío internacional. Tendrán miedo de realizar envíos internacionales y de no poder trazarlos. Como vemos la "industria del miedo" florece en toda la Unión Europea, no es exclusiva de España y del Colegio de Gestores Administrativos del Pajar.


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## needmoney (4 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Venga. Pues declaremos a Hacienda. Hagámoslo todo "legalmente".
> 
> Ponte que este mes gano 50 euros y ellos se llevan 260.
> 
> ...



yo y muchos estamos en la misma situacion

gano unos 50-250 al mes con adsense

obviamente no pago una puta mierda, no estoy dado de alta en ningun sitio. para que para perder dinero mientras te curras contenido? es un sin sentido

si algun dia llego a ganar mas pasta, me voy a andorra o algo

si me llega la cartita de un multazo o algo me suicido, pero no creo por que es dificil tener tan mala suerte


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## needmoney (4 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Eso es lo bueno que tiene ahora internet, que por fin se pueden empezar negocios y que te dejen en paz.
> 
> Ojo. Que yo no estoy en contra de que se paguen impuestos.
> 
> Pero sí estoy a favor de que dejen a la gente en paz llevar a cabo sus ideas y que no se le cobre nada hasta que no esté sacando una rentabilidad decente.



a mi me da igual pagar impuestos

pero perder dinero es de subnormal

la gente que gana menos de 15mil pavos al año no deberia pagar ningun impuesto


----------



## Alexcandas (4 Feb 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Que yo sepa, las ventas entre particulares no están sujetas a IVA, pudiendo ser objeto de otros impuestos, como transmisiones patrimoniales, si hay alguna excepción a esta regla, agradecería me lo aclarase.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 01:25 ----------



Cuando lo haces una vez es una venta entre particulares cuando lo haces de forma habitual es una actividad economica , si hablamos de dropshipping no es algo que se haga puntualmente como vender un coche.

Cuando vendes mil coches lo conviertes en actividad economica las cosas hay que calificarlas como son no como a uno le da la gana.

Si gana 100 euros mensaules logicamente nadie supuestamente le va a buscar por que casi no hay movimiento de dinero pero una cosa es lo correcto y otra que sabes que estas haciendo las cosas mal pero no hay otra forma de empezar a hacerlas en muchos casos


----------



## Gorgias (4 Feb 2017)

gestasturias dijo:


> Cuando lo haces una vez es una venta entre particulares cuando lo haces de forma habitual es una actividad economica , si hablamos de dropshipping no es algo que se haga puntualmente como vender un coche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estamos en lo de siempre; quién y cómo definimos "habitual". El caso que cité es gente que vende varios al año, con lo cual el incremento de patrimonio es de varios miles.

Otro caso más común es aquel que se dedica a la compra y venta de acciones de manera habitual. No conozco a nadie que se haya dado de alta en autónomos y actividades económicas para este fin

Enviado desde mTalk


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (4 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Alexcandas (6 Feb 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Estamos en lo de siempre; quién y cómo definimos "habitual". El caso que cité es gente que vende varios al año, con lo cual el incremento de patrimonio es de varios miles.
> 
> Otro caso más común es aquel que se dedica a la compra y venta de acciones de manera habitual. No conozco a nadie que se haya dado de alta en autónomos y actividades económicas para este fin
> 
> Enviado desde mTalk



Compra y venta de acciones no es una actividad economica es una inversion


----------



## Desesperanzado (8 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Talt345 (10 Feb 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> Joder... Hay alguno que parece que entra respondiendo sin leer si quiera el post inicial.
> 
> Repito:
> 
> ...




Mi consejo es que ahorres una cantidad que te permita invertir en lo que necesitas y lo hagas, por el camino irás aprendiendo y si no te sale bien no habrás perdido sino que habrás aprendido una manera de no hacerlo pero cada vez estarás más cerca de hacerlo bien.

¡Mucho ánimo y adelante con tu buena idea!


----------



## Desesperanzado (25 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (25 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Debido al debate que hubo sobre como declarar el IVA en este modelo de negocio. Actualizo con este post. Esto es lo que Hacienda dice al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante e ilustrativa la respuesta vinculante. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (25 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Debido al debate que hubo sobre como declarar el IVA en este modelo de negocio. Actualizo con este post. Esto es lo que Hacienda dice al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A Hacienda le importa una mierda si el "producto" te lo introduces por el culo antes de enviarlo a un cliente.

Ellos solo ven esto:

1. Un cliente entra en tu web y te paga a TI mediante tu cuenta paypal o cuenta bancaria.

2. Tu coges ese dinero y entonces le pagas a otra parte para que envie el producto al cliente.

El cliente no sabe nada de los chinos. Solo de tu tienda. TU ERES EL VENDEDOR, TARUGO, tanto para Hacienda como para la OCU o la SS.


Otra cosa muy diferente es que fueras un AFILIADO, es decir, desde tu web REENVIAS al cliente a la web del vendedor chino, amazon o el clubdelidiota.com que son los que tratarian con el cliente y no tu.

PD: Tus posts dan tanto repelús que hasta paso de poner tildes... Me siento como Centeneitor ante una "entrevista" con Susana Griso ::


----------



## Desesperanzado (25 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (25 Feb 2017)

Hacienda tiene una amplia tradición de reinterpretaciones creativas de sus propias consultas vinculantes. Así que cada uno sepa dónde se mete.




Desesperanzado dijo:


> Es imposible que haya que cargar otra vez el IVA por el importe total.
> 
> Es un disparate. Estaría ganando más Hacienda que tú.



Cuando haces cuenta de la suma de todos los tributos, Hacienda casi siempre gana más que tú. Lo que pasa es que a veces la tributación es mayor que el margen de beneficio, ya que intenta que los autónomos tributen sobre los ingresos, y no sobre los beneficios. Yo he dejado toda línea de negocios que el margen es inferior al tipo tributario, precisamente por eso -y tengo unas pocas historias de inspecciones creativas, no todos somos la infantita-.

Si querías montar algo y estabas en Londres, yo no sé porqué cruce extraño de ideas te has tenido que volver. Ahora, a disfrutar la seguridad jurídica española en toda su extensión, y a pelito.


----------



## POWERPOINT2000 (25 Feb 2017)

Claro claro

El que monta una zapatería no es vendedor... simplemente es el intermediario comercial entre el cliente y el fabricante chino y por eso no tiene que pagar IVA ni nada :XX:

Con miniempresario había hasta más nivel.............


----------



## Desesperanzado (25 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (25 Feb 2017)

irbis dijo:


> Hacienda tiene una amplia tradición de reinterpretaciones creativas de sus propias consultas vinculantes. Así que cada uno sepa dónde se mete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa en la confección de las declaraciones de impuestos, los autónomos tributan sobre "ingresos menos gastos". Cuestión diferente son los gastos que se consideran desgravables y cuales no se consideran como tal; sobre todo en las inspecciones.


----------



## Desesperanzado (25 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (25 Feb 2017)

Gorgias dijo:


> Que yo sepa en la confección de las declaraciones de impuestos, los autónomos tributan sobre "ingresos menos gastos". Cuestión diferente son los gastos que se consideran desgravables y cuales no se consideran como tal; sobre todo en las inspecciones.



No. Un autónomo tributa por ingresos menos, del conjunto de gastos, el subconjunto que inspección va a considerar que se puede desgravar.

Y más de un autónomo después de comprobación parcial de datos le han quitado absolutamente todo de los gastos desgravables.

Caso real que me ha pasado a mí: compro una maquinaria industrial. Con factura, y número de serie en factura. Vendo exactamente la misma maquinaria. Con factura, y número de serie. Tributo por precio de compra menos precio de venta, poco más del 5% del precio de la maquinaria -es el margen para ese mercado concreto-. Llega el inspector, y dice que "no ha quedado lo suficientemente acreditado que haya sido necesario la adquisición de la máquina para la venta". Y se queda tan pancho.

Terminé tributando por ingreso, más multa. 

Pero bueno, desde que un año me tumbaron un IRPF por haberme desgravado la cuota de la seguridad social de autónomos poniéndola en la casilla que la declaración tiene exactamente para ponerla, ya me lo creo todo. Que tienen que llegar a unos mínimos para cubrir objetivos y cobrar sus abultados bonus, y que les da exactamente igual mearse en la ética y en el siervo. La ley tributaria -que reconoce el total ejercicio arbitrario de la inspección- y el estado está de su lado.


----------



## Desesperanzado (25 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (25 Feb 2017)

irbis dijo:


> No. Un autónomo tributa por ingresos menos, del conjunto de gastos, el subconjunto que inspección va a considerar que se puede desgravar.
> 
> Y más de un autónomo después de comprobación parcial de datos le han quitado absolutamente todo de los gastos desgravables.
> 
> ...



Lo de la máquina ya lo había leído en otro hilo y me parece increíble -e intolerable-. La historia de la cuota de seguridad Social no la conocía, pero ... en fin; no tengo palabras.

está claro que vivimos en un país sin seguridad jurídica alguna y que estos se aprovechan de que la capacidad de recurrir de un autónomo es muy limitada. El caso es que quienes tienen más probabilidades de éxito son los que están totalmente fuera del sistema, porque es más difícil controlarlos. Pero de esta forma se impide el crecimiento y la capitalización de las empresas (que quizá es lo que les interesa, ya que una gran empresa es más difícil de sangrar)


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (26 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Aunque quisiera yo declarar el IVA. A mi ninguno de mis proveedores me pasa factura, como mucho un recibo de compra, que a efectos tributarios no sirve para nada.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿qué pasa con mi proveedor alemán? Tampoco emite factura. ¿Cómo declaras todo eso? Además allí el IVA varía.



El alemán te emitirá factura si se la pides. El IVA que te aplique dependerá de tu lugar de residencia y de si eres un operador intracomunitario. Normalmente un particular, como es tu caso, no necesita facturas.


----------



## Desesperanzado (26 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (27 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Ya, pero un particular tampoco tiene permitido comprar a la UE para reventa. Sólo uso personal o familiar.
> 
> En el momento en que sacas un beneficio ya tienes que declarar eso. Pero, ¿cómo?
> 
> ...



Si un particular vende un bien cualquiera, no le tiene que cargar IVA. Si vendes, como particular, algo por un precio mayor que el de compra con IVA incluido, lo que tienes que hacer es declarar el incremento de patrimonio en la casilla correspondiente del IRPF anual: es el caso de los que venden coches que han "mejorado" y que ya comenté en otro post de este hilo.


----------



## Alexcandas (27 Feb 2017)

Hacienda saca consultas para algo dos entregas la realizada por tu proveedor a ti en el lugar donde se pone a disposicion la mercancia, la realizada por ti al comprador final como este se encaga de la importacion y es anombre de quien viene el envio operacion no sujeta.

La consulta esta bien clara


----------



## Desesperanzado (27 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (27 Feb 2017)

gestasturias dijo:


> Hacienda saca consultas para algo dos entregas la realizada por tu proveedor a ti en el lugar donde se pone a disposicion la mercancia, la realizada por ti al comprador final como este se encaga de la importacion y es anombre de quien viene el envio operacion no sujeta.
> 
> La consulta esta bien clara



Que yo sepa, en droshipping no hay dos entregas, sino un envío directo del proveedor inicial al comprador final, así que el intermediario, que "vende" en su pagina web, puede ser considerado un comisionista; como otra forma de verlo.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (27 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Venga. Pues declaremos a Hacienda. Hagámoslo todo "legalmente".
> 
> Ponte que este mes gano 50 euros y ellos se llevan 260.
> 
> ...








Desesperanzado dijo:


> Pero es que tributar por los ingresos no tiene sentido. Que un cliente me haga a mi un pago de 100 euros, no significa que le voy a sacar 80 o 90. En dropshipping le vas a sacar 20 a lo sumo.
> 
> Cuando pongo en contacto a un cliente con un vendedor. El cliente está pagando 80 euros por el producto, por ejemplo (y ahí ya va incluido el IVA, que lo desgrava el vendedor/fabricante). Los otros 20 son mi cobro como intermediario.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido a España.


----------



## Desesperanzado (27 Feb 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Gorgias (27 Feb 2017)

Desesperanzado dijo:


> Le hice una consulta a alguien que tiene una tienda dropshipping supuestamente legal y funcionando desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Me dijo lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Es lo que yo me imaginaba; otra cuestión es que si tu no estas dado de alta en Actividades Económicas, no tienes manera de emitir facturas con IVA y desgravártelo en una declaración trimestral. En este caso, como particular vendes sin IVA.


----------



## casapapiMIX (1 Mar 2017)

Y tus proveedores no te dan factura??

Es un negocio de venta como otro cualquiera lo único que no almacenas y tú margen es ajustado. 

Ejemplo con facturas: el alemán te vende a 80€ con el iva que sea (si es el 21, 66 es la base y 14 el iva).
Si vendes a 100€ (82 son la base y 18 iva)


Si en el trimestre vendes 100 pares de zapatillas Hacienda te va a pedir 1800€ en concepto de iva.Si tienes las facturas del proveedor le tienes que restar el que ya has soportado 1400€ con lo que pagarías 400€ a Montoro.

Tu beneficio es 8200-6600=1600€ Y te retienen el 15% de esa cantidad (240€).
Al final te quedas con 1360€.

Si no tienes facturas tu ingresas 10000€ y las zapatillas te cuestan 8000€ (Te quedan 2000€). A hacienda le tienes que pagar 1800€ de iva (te quedan 200€). Para Hacienda has tenido un beneficio de 8200€ y te retiene el 15% de irpf ( te quedan -1030€) XD. Mira a ver si he hecho bien las cuentas que lo he hecho de cabeza. 

Antes de seguir mira que te salga a cuenta porque sin facturas con ese margen de mierda que tienes ese negocio no es viable a no ser que trabajes en B y le eches 2 cojones.


----------



## Desesperanzado (2 Mar 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## casapapiMIX (3 Mar 2017)

No es tan difícil compañero y no le des vueltas al asunto, tu compras a un precio A y vendes a un precio B (B>A) como todas las tiendas, ni comisionista ni nada.

Tu pagas impuestos *según tus beneficios, no por lo que factures*. Otra cosa es que ahora estás considerando como tuyo el IVA, pero ese 21% no te pertenece a tí es de Montoro 

Para hacerlo bien tu deberías hacer esto:

Tu vendes a particulares por lo que debes emitirles facturas simplificadas a cada venta de zapatillas:

Tu info fiscal.
Fecha y número de factura.
Precio Base 82€
IVA: 18€
TOTAL (IVA incluido):100€

Y tus proveedores a tí te tienen que dar una factura que puedas utilizar para justificar tus gastos. Por ejemplo por cada zapatilla:

Info fiscal del proveedor.
Info fiscal tuya.
Fecha y número de factura.
Base: 66€
IVA: 14€
Total (iva incluido):80€

A cada par de zapatillas le sacas 16€ (82-66), el resto es de hacienda.

Si vendes 100 pares de zapatillas sacarías 1600€. Y ahora empieza lo bueno ::::

Seguridad Social: 267€.
Inverisón en Marketing del mes (adwords, fads, seo,...): A€
Hosting: B€
Internet/teléfono/móvil: C€
.....: D€

No sé los gastos que tendrás pero vamos a suponer que A+B+C+D=600€ (base) y 126€ (IVA que has soportado)

A tus 1600€ le tienes que restar 600€, con lo que tu beneficio BRUTO es de 1000€ y sobre esto es sobre lo que hacienda te retiene el 15% (150€) en concepto de IRPF, con lo que *tu beneficio NETO es de 850€*.

En cuanto al IVA es igual, tu vendes 100 pares de zapatillas y recaudas para Montoro 1800€. A estos 1800 € le tienes que restar todo lo que has pagado de IVA con tus compras.

Por cada Zapatilla: 14€ x 100=1400€ (que has pagado ya, adelantado, soportado.... llámalo como quieras).
A+B+C+D: 126€ de IVA (que también has pagado ya).

En total el mes has pagado 1526€ de IVA y hacienda te pide 1800€, por lo que le tienes que devolver 274€.

Resultado, has sacado 850€ netos pero de ahí tienes que quitarle 274€ del IVA, con lo que te quedas con 576€ ::

Más o menos es así.

Trabajando en B, si vendes 100 pares y a cada par le sacas 20€, te levantas 2000 pavos menos los gastos que tengas (A+B+C+D) =726€ siguiendo con el ejemplo), con lo que tendrías 1274€ en tu cuenta PayPal. El problema viene cuando el dinero en tu cuenta PayPal se va acumulando y necesitas sacarlo para tu día a día.

A todo dios nos jode pagar impuestos, sobretodo porque luego se usan para putas mierdas, pero es lo que hay.

Lo que te quiero decir, es que me parece muy bien que trabajes en B, pero debes valorar si este negocio es viable en A ya que va a llegar un punto en el que vas a tener que regularizar la situación y los número son estos (o parecidos).

Haz el cálculo de cuántas zapatillas tienes que vender para sacar lo mismo que sacas ahora en B. Lo mejor es que hagas el cálculo bien, pero fácilmente necesitarás vender 250 zapatillas al mes para sacarte 1200 pavos limpios.

Ahora la pregunta es ¿el esfuerzo necesario para vender 250 pares de zapatillas sale a cuenta?


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Mar 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## Desesperanzado (6 Mar 2017)

Post ha sido eliminado por comprometer las normas del foro.


----------



## pepero200 (30 Ago 2018)

Hola; te animo a que sigas posteando en este hilo tus avances que creo que no se te está dando mal, o me estoy equivocando?

Espero que al final todo te fuera bien y que nos hagas una visita y nos cuentes


----------



## PocoTú (30 Ago 2018)

Era un hilo interesante.


----------

